# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Ευθανασία στα πουλιά

## xXx

Η ευθανασία είναι το πιο σημαντικό μέρος και ίσως το πιο δύσκολο σημείο στο οποίο κάποιος ο οποίος ασχολείται επαγγελματικά ή ερασιτεχνικά με την εκτροφή πουλιών, θα πρέπει να δώσει ιδιαίτερη σημασία! Είναι νομίζω η πιο εξειδικευμένη αναφορά στην όλη "μαγεία" της εκτροφής των αγαπημένων φίλων μας! Μπορεί να μην έχετε διαβάσει σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ κάτι αντίστοιχο, ίσως επειδή είναι σκληρό, αλλά νομίζω ότι οι αγαπημένοι φίλοι μας δικαιούνται αυτής της μεταχείρισης εάν έρθει εκείνη η ώρα! Είναι μια διαδικασία κατά την οποία θέτουμε τέλος στη ζωή ενός πουλιού, το οποίο δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να επανέλθει, είτε αυτό προέρχεται από ατύχημα, είτε επειδή το πουλάκι γεννήθηκε με κάποια παραμόρφωση (πχ περίπτωση γενετήσιας ανωμαλίας στα πόδια, με αποτέλεσμα το πουλάκι να μην μπορεί να σταθεί όρθιο ή να κουρνιάσει) και η μετέπειτα εξέλιξή του, όσο και αν στενοχωρεί κάποιους που θέλουν να το κρατήσουν στη ζωή, δεν θα είναι φυσιολογική με πιο πιθανό γεγονός το θάνατο!


*Μη αποδεκτές - συνιστώμενες μέθοδοι ευθανασίας
*

1)Έγχυση αέρα - Air embolism.
Μπορεί να συνοδευτεί από σπασμούς, οπισθότονο και κραυγές!Εάν επιλέξει κάποιος αυτή τη μέθοδο θα πρέπει πρώτα να έχει αναισθητοποιήσει το πτηνό.

2)Χτύπημα στο κεφάλι - Blow to the head.
Απαράδεκτη για τα περισσότερα είδη.

3)Κάψιμο - Βurning.
Χημική ή θερμική μέθοδος καύσης ενός πτηνού αποτελεί μη αποδεκτή μέθοδο ευθανασίας.

4)Χλωράλη ένυδρη - Chloral hydrate.
Απαράδεκτη σε σκύλους, γάτες, μικρά θηλαστικά και πτηνά.

5)Χλωροφόρμιο - Chloroform.
Καρκινογόνο και εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο για τους ανθρώπους.

6)Κυανιούχα - Cyanide.
Πολύ επικίνδυνο για τους ανθρώπους και ο τρόπος θανάτου προκαλεί εξαιρετικά αντιαισθητικά αποτελέσματα.

7)Αποσυμπίεση - Decompression.
Τα πιο πολλά μέσα αποσυμπίεσης έχουν κατασκευαστεί με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε να προάγουν 15-60 φορές πιο γρήγορα το φαινόμενο σε σχέση με αυτά τα όρια που συνίστανται ως βέλτιστα για τα ζώα, με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλούν έντονους πόνους, αφαίμαξη, εμετό, σπασμούς και ούρηση στα ζώα. Επίσης πολύ βασικό είναι ιδίως στα ανώριμα πτηνά τα οποία είναι πιο ανεκτικά στην υποξία, ότι απαιτείται μεγαλύτερος χρόνος αποσυμπίεσης σε σχέση με τα ενήλικα, πριν αυτά σταματήσουν να αναπνέουν.

8)Πνιγμός - Drowning.
Ο πνιγμός δεν πρέπει να αποτελεί μέσο ευθανασίας. Είναι μια εντελώς απάνθρωπη μέθοδος.

9)Αφαίμαξη - To drain of blood.
Λόγω του stress που προκαλεί η επερχόμενη υποογκαιμία στα ζώα συνίσταται, αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ως μέθοδος, να γίνει σε ζώα τα οποία πρώτα έχουν αναισθητοποιηθεί.

10)Φορμαλίνη - Formalin.
Άμεση εμβάπτιση του ζώου μέσα σε φορμαλίνη, ως μέσο για την ευθανασία, αποτελεί απάνθρωπη μέθοδο.

11)Υποθερμία - Hypothermia.
Πρόκληση υποθερμίας για την ευθανασία ενός ζώου αποτελεί απάνθρωπη και μη αποδεκτή μέθοδο.

12)Αναισθητικά - Neuromuscular blocking agents.
Όταν χρησιμοποιηθούν μόνα τους προκαλούν αναπνευστική προσβολή πριν από την απώλεια της συνείδησης στα ζώα και έτσι το ζώο μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται την αγωνία και τον πόνο αφού έχει ακινητοποιηθεί και για κάποιο ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα έως ότου επέλθει το μοιραίο.

13)Ταχεία κατάψυξη - Rapid freezing.
Δε θεωρείται ότι χειρότερο. Παρόλα αυτά αν χρησιμοποιηθεί θα πρέπει το ζώο να είναι αναίσθητο.

14)Στρυχνίνη - Strychnine.
Προκαλεί βίαιες συσπάσεις και επώδυνες μυϊκές συστολές.

15)Τricaine (Finquel) ή MS-222.
Είναι μία λευκή σκόνη που χρησιμοποιείται για νάρκωση ή αναισθησία ή ευθανασία σε ψάρια (κυρίως της τάξης των Σαλμονιδών - Salmonids). Αποτελεί το μοναδικό επιτρεπόμενο αναισθητικό στις ΗΠΑ για ψάρια τα οποία προορίζονται για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση. Δεν αποτελεί σωστό μέσο ευθανασίας για τα πουλιά.

*Συνιστώμενες μέθοδοι ευθανασίας*

1)Διοξείδιο του άνθρακα - Carbon Dioxide.
Συνίσταται από τις περισσότερες ομάδες ακτιβιστών για τα δικαιώματα των ζώων σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Αποτελεί μία φτηνή λύση προϋποθέτει όμως την αγορά ενός θαλάμου που θα χρησιμοποιείται για την ευθανασία. Είναι εύκολα διαθέσιμο και μπορεί να αγοραστεί σε κυλίνδρους συμπίεσης αερίων. Είναι άφλεκτος, μη εκρήξιμη ένωση και προκαλεί μικρή αγωνία και ελάχιστο stress στα πτηνά. Η μέθοδος αυτή αποτελεί μία πολύ καλή λύση αρκεί το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα να προέρχεται από κυλίνδρους συμπίεσης αερίων και όχι από χημική αντίδραση ή από κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης.

2)Μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα - Carbon Monoxide.
Αποτελεί πολύ καλή λύση όπως και το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα μόνο που είναι πολύ πιο επικίνδυνο λόγω του ότι είναι άχρωμο και άοσμο αέριο και μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να δηλητηριάσει και τον άνθρωπο. Χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο με την κατάλληλη εγκατάσταση.

3)Εισπνεόμενα αναισθητικά - Inhaled Anesthetics.
Εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματικά αρκεί να δοθούν σε κατάλληλες δόσεις για την πρόκληση σίγουρης ευθανασίας. Μερικά από αυτά είναι η αλοθάνη, το ενφλουράνιο, το ισοφλουράνιο, το σεβοφλουράνιο, το μεθοξυφλουράνιο και το δεσφλουράνιο με ή χωρίς το υποξείδιο του αζώτου. Είναι ουσίες σχετικά ακριβές και δυσεύρετες στο εμπόριο.

4)Άζωτο ή Aργό - Nitrogen or Argon.
Τα δύο αυτά αδρανή αέρια είναι σχετικά ασφαλή στη χρήση τους (μη τοξικά σε χαμηλές συγκεντρώσεις). Η χρήση αυτών των δύο αερίων μπορεί να προκαλέσει stress στα πτηνά εάν ο θάλαμος ευθανασίας δεν πληρωθεί γρήγορα ώστε να έχει λιγότερο από 2% οξυγόνο σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Καλό θα είναι τα ζώα να έχουν μια μικρή νάρκωση πιο νωρίς. Αν και τα δύο αυτά αέρια είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικά, άλλες μέθοδοι ευθανασίας, θα πρέπει να είναι προτιμότερες.

5)Πυροβολισμός - Gunshot.
Επικίνδυνη μέθοδος αλλά αποτελεσματική. Θα πρέπει ο εκτελών να έχει μία συνεπή και αποτελεσματική τεχνική.

6)Αποκεφαλισμός - Decapitation.
Γρήγορη και πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενη μέθοδος στα πτηνά.

7)Βαρβιτουρικά - Barbiturates.
Η ενδοφλέβια ένεση είναι απαραίτητη για πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα και απαιτεί εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό.


Πηγή: http://www.avma.org/   American Veterinary Medical Association
Κατεβάστε το πρωτότυπο αρχείο σε μορφή pdf : http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfa ... anasia.pdf

----------


## Antigoni87

Σκληρό αλλά χρήσιμο άρθρο, με την έννοια της πληροφόρησης.
Ευτυχώς δεν έχει χρειαστεί να πάρω μια τέτοια απόφαση για κάποιο ζωάκι μου (το ένα χαμστεράκι μου ήταν πάνω από 12 ώρες σε κατάσταση σαν σε κώμα αλλά το άφησα να φύγει μόνο του...), απλώς θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ απελπιστική η κατάσταση για να προχωρήσω σε ευθανασία. Αν υπήρχε έστω και 1 τοις χιλίοις πιθανότητα να ζήσει το ζωάκι μου, θα το άφηνα στο Θεό και όχι στο γιατρό. Μόνο, πραγματικά μόνο σε περίπτωση που ο θάνατός του θα ήταν εντελώς σίγουρος, αργός και επώδυνος, μόνο τότε ίσως να το σκεφτόμουν.
Το λέω γιατί καμιά φορά προχωράμε "απερίσκεπτα" στην ευθανασία, και ίσως κάποιες καταστάσεις είναι αναστρέψιμες και μπορεί να μην το μάθουμε λόγω ενός ανεύθυνου γιατρού ή ελλιπούς πληροφόρησης.
Υγ.  :eek:   διαφωνώ με τον αποκεφαλισμό, για όποιο ζώο και αν πρόκειται, γιατί του στερείται η σωματική ακεραιότητά του, η μορφή με την οποία γεννήθηκε κι έζησε... Το θεωρώ υποτιμητικό! Και δε μου αρέσει ο πυροβολισμός γιατί είναι βίαιη πράξη. Αν είναι να γίνει ευθανασία, ας γίνεται με ιατρικό τρόπο. Μακριά από όλα τα όντα! Μακάρι απλώς να "φεύγαμε" όλοι γαλήνια και ήρεμα...

----------


## arkas

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα λεγόμενα της Αντιγόνης. Όχι και να το αποκεφαλίσουμε το πτηνό. Σου πάει η καρδιά να αποκεφαλίσεις ένα ζώο? Εκεί θα φτάσουμε?

----------


## xXx

Πολλές φορές και λόγω της δουλειάς μου, έχω δει εξάρθρωση στη χώρα του λαιμού (σαν να τους σπάνε το σβέρκο) σε περιστέρια και κότες!Το αναφέρω γενικότερα και όχι για την ευθανασία συγκεκριμένα!Η εξάρθρωση αυτή είναι στιγμιαία και κατόπιν ακολουθεί η σφαγή!Επίσης στην περίπτωση μηρυκαστικών πχ πρόβατα,αγελάδες,αίγες όπως και μονογαστρικών πχ γουρούνια, εφαρμόζεται μία μέθοδος όπου γίνεται χρήση πιστολιού, στη μετωπιαία χώρα του ζώου και με το πάτημα της σκανδάλης, ελευθερώνεται όχι σφαίρα, αλλά μία λάμα μεταλλική που μπαίνει στον εγκέφαλο, αναισθητοποιεί το ζώο και ακολουθεί σφαγή!Αυτά γίνεται επειδή όταν το ζώο καταλαβαίνει ότι επέρχεται το μοιραίο, στρεσάρεται και χάνει ποιότητα το σφάγειο με άσχημες συνέπειες για τους εμπόρους και τους καταναλωτές!Κοιτώντας τη λέξη ''αποκεφαλισμός'' μετά από τα σχόλια των παιδιών, νομίζω πως όντως είναι βάναυσο!Μπορούμε πιστεύω να προχωρήσουμε σε εξάρθρωση στη χώρα του λαιμού, γιατί έτσι το ζώο δεν θα νιώσει τίποτα!

----------


## Λοκα

εάν ένας άνθρωπος πεθαίνει απο καρκίνο και πονάει παντου?θα του κάνατε ευθανασία?και βεβαια ΟΧΙ ετσι και τα πτηνα ας τα παρει ο Κύριος.εξάλλου και ανθρωποι με κωμα υπαρχουν και δε τους κανουν ευθανασία τη θεωρό αχρηστη μεθοδος για τα ζωα συντροφιας μας,, αμα ειχαμε μια τσιπα αγαπης θα τα φροντηζαμε και αναπηρα ...ενα πουλι που δεν μπορει να πατηση μπορεις με πατεντα ανετα να του φτιάξεις στηριγματα στα ποδια σαν θηκη κατι που μπενι το ποδι του μεσα και στην τελικη τετια πουλια τα αφηνω να πετανε μες το σπιτι ειχα ενα τετιο..και καθε μερα το αφηνα να βγη απο το κλουβι και με αυτο το τροπο γυμναζει πολυ τα φτερα του με αποτελεσμα οπου θελει να παει η να μετακινηθη να πεταη δεν ειναι και ασχημο 11 χρωνων μου πεθανε το συγκεκριμενο και το προβλημα το ειχε 5 χρονια περιπου

----------


## Antigoni87

> ετη θεωρό αχρηστη μεθοδος για τα ζωα συντροφιας μας,, αμα ειχαμε μια τσιπα αγαπης θα τα φροντηζαμε και αναπηρα ...


 Φυσικά και να τα φροντίζαμε ανάπηρα! Δε μίλησε κανείς για ευθανασία σε ανάπηρο ζώο που όμως μπορεί να ζήσει. Είμαι μάλλον κατά της ευθανασίας για συναισθηματικούς λόγους (δε θα μπορούσα να πάω το ζώο μου κάπου για να του αφαιρέσουν τη ζωή) αλλά και δεν έχω βρεθεί στη δύσκολη θέση που να χρειάζεται να πάρω τέτοια απόφαση. Μπορεί να την έπαιρνα, αν έβλεπα ότι το ζωάκι θα αργοπεθαίνει μέσα στους πόνους... Γιατί σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δε γίνονται θαύματα. Όταν λοιπόν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα καταλήξει άσχημα και βασανιστικά, και δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα, η λύση της ευθανασίας μπορεί να είναι λύτρωση για το ζωάκι, και όχι δείγμα έλλειψης αγάπης από εμάς. Προτιμώ να γίνει ευθανασία παρά να βλέπω τα μάτια του να με κοιτάνε μέρες ενώ αυτό πεθαίνει και να μου ζητάει μ' αυτό τον τρόπο να κάνω κάτι για να μην πονάει. Γιατί έτσι είναι, απλώς δε μπορεί να το πει  :sad:

----------


## PAIANAS

> εάν ένας άνθρωπος πεθαίνει απο καρκίνο και πονάει παντου?θα του κάνατε ευθανασία?και βεβαια ΟΧΙ ετσι και τα πτηνα ας τα παρει ο Κύριος.εξάλλου και ανθρωποι με κωμα υπαρχουν και δε τους κανουν ευθανασία τη θεωρό αχρηστη μεθοδος για τα ζωα συντροφιας μας,, αμα ειχαμε μια τσιπα αγαπης θα τα φροντηζαμε και αναπηρα ...ενα πουλι που δεν μπορει να πατηση μπορεις με πατεντα ανετα να του φτιάξεις στηριγματα στα ποδια σαν θηκη κατι που μπενι το ποδι του μεσα και στην τελικη τετια πουλια τα αφηνω να πετανε μες το σπιτι ειχα ενα τετιο..και καθε μερα το αφηνα να βγη απο το κλουβι και με αυτο το τροπο γυμναζει πολυ τα φτερα του με αποτελεσμα οπου θελει να παει η να μετακινηθη να πεταη δεν ειναι και ασχημο 11 χρωνων μου πεθανε το συγκεκριμενο και το προβλημα το ειχε 5 χρονια περιπου


..Υπάρχουν φυσικά διαφορετικές απόψεις πάνω σε όλα τα θέματα και διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση ανάλογα την οπτική γωνιά η τον τρόπο σκέψης του καθενός  ..Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της ευθανασίας όταν η κατάσταση είναι μη ανατρέψιμη (κυριολεκτικά όμως) ..του να βασανίζεται ένας άνθρωπος η ένα ζώο επειδή ο συγγενής /υπεύθυνος για να πάρει μια τέτοια απόφαση, δειλιάζει η λιγοψυχεί η ολιγορεί η νοιώθει ότι δεν έχει τέτοιο δικαίωμα  , το θεωρώ προσβολή στην ποιότητα που πρέπει να έχει η ζωή στον κόσμο μας...και ας είναι αυτό αντίθετο με τις θρησκευτικές αντιλήψεις η τις ευαισθησίες μας .

----------


## angelfarm

....θεμα δυσκολο και πολυδιαστατο........θεωρω οτι η ευθανασια εξισωνεται και ερχεται σε αμεσο συγκερασμο με την αυτην εννοια (και πραξη)της "δολο"-φονιας....πως ειναι δυνατον να οριζουμε εμεις την καταληξη ενος ζωου και την ροη της φυσης......ελεος πια να επεμβενουμε παντου..!!!ναι μεν ειναι κατι το αψυχο αλλα δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα να διαταρασουμε την φυσικη ροη του πασχοντος ζωου και γενικοτερα των εν τη φυση ευρισκομενων οντων...αψυχα και εμψυχα......!!!!!!!ενας φιλος μου ειχε ενα μπατζι το οποιο ειχα καρκινο και απο τον λαιμο πεταγονταν ο ογκος...ως οντως αγαπων τα ζωα το περιποιηθηκε εως τελους με πολυ αγαπη....καθημερινως η κατασταση του χειροτερευε.....οσπου να αναγκαζετε με το ζορι να το ταιζει................τελικα ως εκ θαυματος το πουλακι εγινε καλα(το πως δεν το ξερω)!!!!!αν του ειχε κανει ευθανασια τωρα δεν θα ηταν ενας που απο χλιαροτητα,δειλια στην ασθενεια,ελλειψη υπομονης,ολιγοψυχια...σκοτω  σε ενα δημιουργημα του θεου ...????
δεν ειμαστε εμεις αυτοι που δημιουργησαμε το πουλακι και ουτε ειμαστε αυτοι που θα το σκοτωσουμε....εμεις ειμαστε περαστικοι απ εδω κι οπως τα βρηκαμε ετσι και καλυτερα πρεπει να τα αφησουμε.........ειμαστε οδοιποροι και αυτο που ζουμε τωρα δεν ειναι δικο μας....ας μην ξεχνιωμαστε......περαστικοι ειμαστε απο την ζωη αυτη...........οχι στην ευθανασια και την εν γενη ακαιρη και ασχετη επεμβαση στην φυση..........

----------


## tasrek

> ....ενας φιλος μου ειχε ενα μπατζι το οποιο ειχα καρκινο και απο τον λαιμο πεταγονταν ο ογκος...ως οντως αγαπων τα ζωα το περιποιηθηκε εως τελους με πολυ αγαπη....καθημερινως η κατασταση του χειροτερευε.....οσπου να αναγκαζετε με το ζορι να το ταιζει................τελικα ως εκ θαυματος το πουλακι εγινε καλα(το πως δεν το ξερω)!!!!!..........




Να σημειώσω ότι πιστεύω πως είναι δύσκολο να εκτιμήσεις αν ένα πουλί είναι σε τελικό στάδιο και κατά πόσον έχει πιθανότητες να επιβιώσει. *Τουλάχιστον εγώ*  δεν μπορώ.

Σκέφτομαι ότι εάν είναι δύσκολο να πάρεις τέτοια απόφαση για ανθρώπους με τόσες εξετάσεις, δεδομένα και τεχνολογία, πως είναι δυνατόν να προκρίνεις τέτοιες λύσεις σε ένα πουλί που μόνο εκτιμήσεις μπορείς να κάνεις κανείς βάσει των οπτικών κυρίως δεδομένων.( π.χ. ο Σοπέν της Αντιγόνης μας διέψευσε ευχάριστα)

Η οποιαδήποτε κρίση θα πρέπει να ανήκει σε κάποιον που είναι καταρτησμένος και όχι σε εμάς που ασχολούμαστε ερασιτεχνικά. 

Πιστεύω ότι όσοι μετέχουν σε αυτό το forum  δεν θα έπαιρναν την απόφαση "ελαφρά τη καρδία" διότι το έχουν αποδείξει με την προσήλωσή τους και την αγάπη τους. 

Αν μπούμε όμως σε μια σύγκριση του τύπου : εσύ δεν είσαι ευαίθητος γιατί αφήνεις το πουλί να βασανιστεί και ο άλλος όμως είναι αναίσθητος γιατί το παίζει θεός και αφαιρεί ζωές, τότε θα εμπλακούμε σε μια ηθική διαμάχη που δεν έχει τέλος.

Μόνο και μόνο η παρουσίαση των μεθόδων ( μπράβο στον Βαγγέλη) αρκεί γιατί διασφαλίζει ότι όποιος πάρει αυτήν την απόφαση με όποια κριτήρια και αν είναι αυτά δεν θα κάνει του κεφαλιού του.

----------


## michael

και εγω ειμαι υπερ της ευθανασιας αν το ζωο ποναει!!!ειναι σκετος εγοισμος να μην κανουμε ευθανασια στο ζωο αν ποναει πολυ και αργοπεθαινει μονο και μονο επειδη το θελουμε για συντροφια!!!εχω παρει και εγω αυτην την αποφαση στο παρελθον οταν η γατα μου δεχτηκε επιθεση απο σκυλο!!!δεν ηταν καθολου ευκολο να παρω αυτη την αποφαση αλλα ηταν καλυτερο για το ζωο να πεθανει ανοδινα απο το να ποναει και κυριολεκτικα να ουρλιαζει απο τον πονο!!!βεβαια δεν πρεπει να ειναι η πρωτη σκεψη μας οταν το φιλαρακι μας παθει κατι!!πρεπει πρωτα να ερευναμε ολους τους τροπους θεραπειας και αν τιποτα δεν μπορει να κανει το ζωακι καλα τοτε πρεπει να προχορησουμε στην ευθανασεια!!!η ευθανασια με ενεση ποιος απ οτους παραπανω τροπους ειναι??  :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

> ναι μεν ειναι κατι το αψυχο αλλα δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα να διαταρασουμε την φυσικη ροη του πασχοντος ζωου και γενικοτερα των εν τη φυση ευρισκομενων οντων...αψυχα και εμψυχα......!!!!!!!


 Τι να πω πάνω σ' αυτό; Αν είναι άψυχο, δεν πρέπει να έχει περισσότερη αξία από μια πέτρα, οπότε δε θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί η ευθανασία και η επέμβαση στη φυσική ροή των πραγμάτων...  ::  Φιλική γνώμη είναι αυτή, όχι ειρωνεία!
Παιδιά, κατά βάθος όλοι συμφωνούμε στο πότε γίνεται σωστά η ευθανασία... Όταν είναι φως φανάρι ότι το ζώο ψυχομαχάει και φεύγει επώδυνα και αργά. Όχι όταν ζει πχ με έναν όγκο που δεν το κάνει να πονάει ή δεν αλλάζει εντελώς την ποιότητα ζωής του. Μιλάμε για τελευταία στάδια. Κανείς λογικός άνθρωπος δε θα έκανε ευθανασία όταν ξέρει ότι υπάρχουν ελπίδες και μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Αλλά αν πχ ένα πουλί έχει διαμελιστεί από αρπακτικό και είναι σε κατάσταση αργού θανάτου, τι πάει να πει δεν επεμβαίνω; Βλέπουμε πότε δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή, και τότε βοηθάμε να αναπαυθεί ήρεμα, αν θελήσουμε. Τονίζω ότι κι εγώ δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ και μπορεί τελικά να μην το έκανα.
Φίλε tasrek σωστά λες ότι μας διέψευσε ευχάριστα ο Σωπέν! Αλλά γράφεται με ωμέγα γιατί δεν κελαηδάει  :winky:  . Εκ του "σιωπώ"! Όταν και αν κελαηδήσει θα πάρει προαγωγή σε Σοπέν!

----------


## tasrek

> Φίλε tasrek σωστά λες ότι μας διέψευσε ευχάριστα ο Σωπέν! Αλλά γράφεται με ωμέγα γιατί δεν κελαηδάει  . Εκ του "σιωπώ"! Όταν και αν κελαηδήσει θα πάρει προαγωγή σε Σοπέν!



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Αυτό είναι η αλήθεια δεν το είχα προσέξει. Ευφάνταστο πραγματικά!!! Άντε με το καλό και το κελάϊδισμα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Δυσκολο θεμα, αλλα πολυ χρησιμο!!Μπραβο στο Βασιλη(αν κ εχει μισο χρονο που το εγραψες απ'οτι βλεπω)!

Αγγελε, παλι τα ιδια περι ψυχης μας λες, γνωστο το τροπαριο πλεον, γι'αυτο κ δεν χρηζει σχολιασμου!
Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον tasrek κ τον micael!Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εγω δεν εχω κανει ποτε ευθανασια σε καποιο ζωακι μου, αλλα τωρα πια το μετανιωνω που αφησα το σκυλο μου να υποφερει για μηνες με καρκινο στο παχυ εντερο...οποτε σιγουρα θα το κανω στο μελλον αν χρειαστει ειτε για τα πουλακια μου, ειτε για αλλο κατοικιδιο που πιθανον αποκτησω!

michael τα βαρβιτουρικα ειναι ενεσιμη μεθοδος ευθανασιας!

----------


## elena1996

Παιδια αυτο το θεμα,δηλαδη αν πρεπει να κανουμε ευθανασια στα ζωα,ειναι αδυνατον να απαντηθει μονολεκτικα.Ο καθενας μας εχει την αποψη του.Αντικειμενικα,οι περισσοτεροι απο μας,μαζι κι εγω,θα λεγαμε πως ειναι εγωιστικο να αφησουμε το ζωντανο να υποφερει ενω δεν εχει καμια ελπιδα επιβιωσης.Ομως στην πραξη,η ευθανασια ειναι οντως μια απο τις πιθανες επιλογες μας?Υπαρχει φυσικα και η αποψη οτι εμεις δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα να αφαιρουμε μια ζωη,απο τη στιγμη που δεν μπορουμε να χαρισουμε και ζωη,ειναι κατι που μπορει να κανει μονο ο Θεος..Η ευθανασια δεν ειναι για ''λιποψυχους''.Θα μπορουσατε ποτε να φανταστητε τον εαυτο σας να στραγκαλιζει ή να απο κεφαλιζει το ζωακι σας??Θα μπορουσατε να του αφαιρεσετε την ζωη??Οι ανθρωποι που αφηνουν τα ζωα τους να πεθανουν με το φυσικο τροπο εχουν καποια ελπιδα μεσα τους,οτι θα συμβει ενα θαυμα.Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που αυτο εχει συμβει,μερικες φορες ομως το ζωο τελικα πεθαινει.Ποτε δεν μπορουμε να το προβλεψουμε αυτο.Αν ομως αφηναμε τον θανατο να μας νικησει,θα χαναμε τη ζωη.Εχετε ακουσει ποτε να κανουν ευθανασια σε ανθρωπο?Γιατι λοιπον να κανουμε ευθανασια σε ενα ζωο??Το ξερω οτι φλυαρω,οποτε για να κλεισω θα πω οτι δεν υπαρχει σωστο ή λαθος,ο καθενας κρινει και πραττει αναλογα με το τι πιστευει ορθο.Παντως,εγω δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να κανω ευθανασια σε οποιοδηποτε ζωο,πολυ περισσοτερο το δικο μου,διοτι ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει ο ορος ''καταδικασμενο'',γιατι παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα για ζωη!...

----------


## angelfarm

> δεν υπαρχει ο ορος ''καταδικασμενο'',γιατι παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα για ζωη!...


  συμφωνω απολυτα!!  ::   ::

----------


## PAIANAS

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από elena1996
> 
>  δεν υπαρχει ο ορος ''καταδικασμενο'',γιατι παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα για ζωη!...
> 
> 
>   συμφωνω απολυτα!!


Πριν χρόνια διάλεξα ένα σύντροφο /φίλο (λυκόσκυλο ) ανάμεσα σε 8 αδέρφια ..Για να ακριβολογώ με διάλεξε αυτός  καθώς έτρεξε και ήρθε στα πόδια μου ..
Δύσκολη η συγκατοίκηση σε νοικιασμένο διαμέρισμα αλλά τα καταφέρναμε ..Ο Καίσαρας ήταν ''τύπος'' και μετά από προσπάθεια μου έγινε και αριστοκράτης .
Η καθημερινή βόλτα για περίπου 1.5 ώρα (ανεξαρτήτως καιρικών συνθηκών η διάθεσης ) κατέληγε με πλύσιμο ποδιών που τα έδινε μόνος του και είχε εντυπωσιάσει τη γειτονιά ..όπως και το χτύπημα στην πόρτα της κρεβατοκάμαρας για να τον βγάλω έξω όταν είχε έκτακτη ανάγκη ..
Στα ταξίδια όρθιος στο πίσω κάθισμα με το μουσούδι στον ώμο ακόμα και σε  μεγάλες διαδρομές (Αθήνα -Θεσ/κη) .. 
Αυτά μέχρι 6 χρονών ..κάπου εκεί ξαφνικά από 45 κιλά έμεινε 28 ...η διάγνωση -καλαζάρ- και η ζημιά κατεστραμμένο συκώτι και νεφρά ..μόνη επιλογή η ευθανασία η ο αργός και επώδυνος θάνατος ...
όταν τον πήγαινα στον γιατρό και αφού για μέρες τον χαϊδευα κλαίγονατας ..ήταν η μόνη φορά που το μουσούδι του δεν ήταν στον ώμο μου ..σε όλη τη διαδρομή κοιτούσε από το πίσω τζάμι ,ξέροντας ίσως ότι ήταν η τελευταία φορά που έβλεπε τον κόσμο ..
Την ώρα της ένεσης με κοιτούσε στα μάτια με ένα τρόπο που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ ..και που με έκανε να ορκιστώ ότι δεν θα ξαναπάρω μεγάλο ζώο ..
Τον Καίσαρα τον έκλαψα -όχι άδικα η υπερβολικά -όσο και τον πατέρα μου,αλλά και πάλι σε παρόμοια περίπτωση θα έπαιρνα την ίδια απόφαση .

----------


## Antigoni87

Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τη συγκινητική ιστορία σου... Ο Καίσαρας ήταν πολύ τυχερός.

----------


## elena1996

> Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τη συγκινητική ιστορία σου... Ο Καίσαρας ήταν πολύ τυχερός.



+1.....  :sad:

----------


## michael

πραγματικα συγκινιτικη ιστορια!!!βικυ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια(για το τι τροπος ευθανασιας ειναι η ενεση)!!  ::

----------


## angelfarm

πολυ ωραια!!!!!!!!τωρα η αφροσυνη εφτασε και στο σημειο να αναγαγουμε την ευθανασια-δολοφονια σε επιστημη ........πως θα το σκοτωσουμε ,με τι ?κτλ.........ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> πολυ ωραια!!!!!!!!τωρα η αφροσυνη εφτασε και στο σημειο να αναγαγουμε την ευθανασια-δολοφονια σε επιστημη ........πως θα το σκοτωσουμε ,με τι ?κτλ.........ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Αν εννοείς οτι η ευθανασία είναι σαν δολοφωνία και έχουμε φτάσει σε σημία να την προάγουμε σε επιστήμη νομίζω οτι το βλέπεις λίγο λάθος . Ευθανασία με το σοστό τρόπο κατα τη γνώμη μου (ένεση) είναι επιστήμη και πολύ συμαντική αλλά μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιήτε επειδί υπάρχει πρόβλημα . Κανένας κανο νικός άνθρωπος δεν θα στερούσε τη ζωή απο το κατοικίδιο του αν δεν υπήρχε πολύ σημαντικός λόγος , δηλαδί οτι πάσχει απο κάποια ασθένια και θα πεθάνει (στα σίγουρα δυστηχώς) με αργό θάνατο .
Γιαυτό και μερικοί ιδιοκτίτες κατοικιδίων καταφεύγουν στην ευθανασία για να γλυτόσουν τα άτυχα κατοικίδια τους απο τον αργό και οδηνηρό θάνατο . Δεν το κάνει κανείς επειδί το θέλει αλλά δεν θέλει κανείς επίσεις το ζωάκι να υποφέρει .
Φυσικά 1α εξαντλούμε όλες τις πιθανότιτες επινοίωσης του .

----------


## Antigoni87

Σε μια άλλη κοινωνία στην οποία θα ήταν αποδεκτό, θα ήθελα και για τον εαυτό μου ευθανασία αν ήμουν καταδικασμένη σε φρικτό και επώδυνο θάνατο. Το ίδιο έχω συζητήσει και με κοντινά μου άτομα, ότι κάποιες φορές πονάς τόσο πολύ που απλώς θέλεις να φύγεις... Το έζησα πολύ πρόσφατα με τη γιαγιά μου, πριν 3 μήνες, που τρεις μέρες "έφευγε", και ήταν παραπάνω από σίγουρο ότι θα έφευγε. Καμία ελπίδα, κανένα θαύμα. Έφυγε άσχημα, και είναι κάτι που δεν το εύχομαι ούτε στον εχθρό μου και φυσικά ούτε σε κατοικίδιο ζωάκι που αγαπάει και φροντίζει κανείς σαν φίλο του.
Δεν λέω να επιτραπεί να γίνεται και στον άνθρωπο φυσικά!
Είναι θέμα οπτικής Άγγελε. Κάτι που για κάποιον είναι λύτρωση, για άλλον είναι δολοφονία (αν και δεν περιέχει δόλο) και για άλλον επιστήμη. Εμένα με νοιάζει κυρίως αυτός που πονάει, πόσο πονάει, αν ζητάει ανακούφιση και πώς μπορώ να την προσφέρω.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν είμαι άτομο που θα έπαιρνε εύκολα τέτοια απόφαση (μάλλον δεν θα την έπαιρνα) αλλά μιλάω και από την άλλη πλευρά προσπαθώντας να το δω λογικά.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Σίγουρα να αποφασίσεις κάτι τέτιο για το φιλαράκι (κατοικίδιο , δεν μιλάω για ανθρώπους) σου δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά αν η κατάσταση του είναι τόσο σοβαρή , πρέπει να βρεις το θάρρος και να αποφασίσεις   :sad:  .

ΣΥμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενα της Αντιγόνης και αν μου συνέβενε κάτι παρόμιο και επιτρεπόταν απο το νόμο θα προτιμούσα την ευθανασία απο τον αργό θάνατο .

----------


## Niva2gr

Η μάνα μου πέθανε πριν απο 9 περίπου χρόνια απο καρκίνο που τελευταία είχε απλωθεί σε όλο το σώμα, και κυρίως στον εγκέφαλο. Το παλεύαμε χρόνια με θεραπείες, αλλά τελικά δεν το νικήσαμε. Τους τελευταίους μήνες η μάνα μου πονούσε μέρα-νύχτα, δεν μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει τον εαυτό της, λερωνόταν, έχανε την επαφή με τον κόσμο και είχε παραισθήσεις. Όταν είχε διαύγεια πνεύματος παρακαλούσε τον πατέρα μου να την σκοτώσει (αυτό το έμαθα πρόσφατα). Την τελευταία εβδομάδα το σώμα της είχε ανοίξει παντού απο την κατάκλιση και δεν μπορούσε να φάει τίποτα, ούτε με σωληνάκι. Ήταν μονίμως σε αφασία, είχε άσχημες παραισθήσεις, και ξαναζούσε στο μυαλό της μόνο τις κακές της αναμνήσεις. Τελικά, μετά απο πολύ βάσανο, έπαθε ανακοπή και πέθανε.
Επειδή και τότε το σκεφτόμουν αυτό το θέμα, ΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΥΘΑΝΑΣΙΑ τουλάχιστον μιά βδομάδα πιο πριν.

Είμαι υπέρ της ευθανασίας, εφόσον το ζώο υποφέρει, και εφόσον είναι μή-αναστρέψιμη η κατάσταση. Τα "θαύματα" συμβαίνουν μία φορά στο εκατομμύριο, και δεν στηρίζω τις ελπίδες μου σε τέτοιες σαπουνόφουσκες.
Έχω κάνει ευθανασία μιά φορά σε ένα χαμστεράκι μου, όταν επί 2 μέρες σχεδόν πάθαινε απανωτά εγκεφαλικά. Είχε πλήρη οργανική ανεπάρκεια. Επί 2 μέρες πάθαινε σπασμούς ανά 10 λεπτά και τα μάτια του ήταν τέρμα ανοιχτά. Η μόνη στιγμή που ηρέμισε και τελικά έκλεισε τα μάτια του ήταν μετά την ένεση.

Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να με θεωρήσετε δοφολόνο.
Αν αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν τη λογική ευθανασία είναι δολοφόνοι, τότε αντίστοιχα αυτοί που είναι εντελώς ενάντιοι είναι σαδιστές και βασανιστές.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να με θεωρήσετε δοφολόνο.
> Αν αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν τη λογική ευθανασία είναι δολοφόνοι, τότε αντίστοιχα αυτοί που είναι εντελώς ενάντιοι είναι σαδιστές και βασανιστές.


Εγώ πυστεύω οτι έκανες αυτό που έπρεπε και κυρίος , βρήκες το θάρρος να το πάς στον κτηνίατρο για ευθανασία .

----------


## tasrek

Παιδιά πρώτα απ' όλα ηρεμία. Κανείς δεν είναι δολοφόνος. Εδώ παρουσιάσαμε κάποιες μεθόδους ευθανασίας που είναι αποδεκτές από επιστήμονες ανθρώπους που έχουν την κατάρτιση να μελετήσουν την συμπεριφορά των ζώων και στην τελική να τα προστατέψουν από μεθόδους που θα επιδεινώσουν το τέλος τους.

Όσοι μετέχουμε σε αυτό το forum αγαπάμε τα πουλιά διαφορετικά δεν θα μπαίναμε καν στον κόπο να εγγραφούμε.

Το ηθικό μέρος της ευθανασίας είναι προσωπική υπόθεση του καθενός, εκείνος κρίνει σύμφωνα με τα βιώματά του και την φιλοσοφία του στην ζωή. Δεν είμαστε κριτές κανενός. Όποιος νομίζει ότι πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται σαν μέθοδος δικαίωμά του, όποιος πάλι όχι πάλι δικαίωμά του.

Ψυχραιμία.

----------


## douke-soula

δηλαδη αν εγω αποφασισω να κανω ευθανασια στον ανθρωπο μου
ή στο ζωο μου ειμαι δολοφονος ενας κυνηγος ας πουμε που παιρνει ενα οπλο και σκοτωνει πουλια και ζωα για χομπυ και με αδεια απο το κρατος παρακαλω, τι ακριβως ειναι;
καναμε ευθανασια στο κανισακι μας τον Μπομπυ οταν στα δεκαεπτα του δεν μπορουσε να φαει δεν μπορουσε να κουνηθει απο τους πονους ειχε μεινει πετσι και κοκκαλο
εχασα πριν απο δυομιση χρονια την αδερφη μου 50 χρονων γυναικα 22 κιλα 
απο καρκινο, πνευμονας- κοκκαλα- εγκεφαλος καμμια επαφη με το περιβαλλον συνεχης παροχη οξυγονου φαϊ απο ορο μορφινες
μακαρι να επιτρεποταν η ευθανασια στους ανθρωπους και οπως λεει η Μαρια ας με θεωρουσαν  δολοφονο

----------


## michael

συμφωνο απολυτα και με την μαρια και με την σουλα!!!το να παρει κανεις μια τετοια αποφαση ειναι τρομερα δυσκολο και καθολου ευχαριστο!!!ηταν πολυ σοφη κουβεντα αυτη που ειπε η μαρια''Αν αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν τη λογική ευθανασία είναι δολοφόνοι, τότε αντίστοιχα αυτοί που είναι εντελώς ενάντιοι είναι σαδιστές και βασανιστές.''νομιζω πως ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ φιλοζωος δεν θα αφηνε το κατοικιδιο του να ποναει και να μην του κανει ευθανασια απο εγοισμο!!αυτοι οι ανθρωποι δε θεορουνται φιλοζοοι αλλα πραγματικοι βασανιστες!!!συνεχια κατακρυνουμε την κακομεταχιριση ζωων απο πετ η απο βιομιχανιες που τα εκμεταλευονται!!αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ομως δεν λενε πως ειναι φιλοζωοι!!!ειναι 1000000 φορες χειροτερο κατα την γνωμη μου καποιος που δηλωνει φιλοζωος να αφηνει το ζωακι του να πεθανει πονωντας και ουρλιαζοντας απο τον πονο!!  ::   :sad:

----------

